# Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming



## Eftilon (15. Oktober 2011)

*Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier einen kleinen ur-eee PC von Asus daheim, also das Asus eee701, die mutter aller eee PCs. Da ich für unterwegs ein android Tablet habe würde ich es gerne als media server missbrauchen. Grundsätzlich sollen Fotos auf den Fernseher und Musik mp3 und internet radio auf der stereoanlage gestreamt werden, vom NAS. Ich schreibe mal die fragen und anforderungen und vielleicht hat jemand ein ähnliches projekt schon mal durchgeführt und kann mir tipps geben, vielen dank im vorraus.

1) Der netbook bildschirm ist gerade mal 7zoll gross mit 480 auflösung, VGA anschluss ist am netbook vorhanden, allerding ist mein TV 42zoll und verfügt nur hdmi und usb anschlüsse, schaff ich es den 42er voll auszufüllen ohne das alles pixelig wird ?

2) Wäre eine externe soundkarte empfehlenswert ? oder ist der verlusst zu gross ? immerhin habe ich einen tollen Yamaha verstärker und ich würde schon gerne das beste aus dem system rausholen

3) Welches Linux wäre dafür am besten geignet ?

4) Was für zusätzliche hardware würde ich dabei brauchen ?

5) Gibt es da noch anwendungsgebiete an denen ich noch nicht gedacht hab ?


lg aus München

eftilon


----------



## Jimini (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

Für die Audiowiedergabe eignet sich für deine Bedürfnisse der Music Player Daemon sehr gut. Der MPD fungiert als Server, welcher über Clients (ich verwende Ario) gesteuert wird - diese können auf der selben Kiste, aber auch sonstwo irgendwo im Internet laufen, sie müssen nur auf den MPD zugreifen können (es gibt auch diverse Clients für Android). Der MPD verbraucht sehr wenige Ressourcen und dürfte auf deinem System kaum auffallen. Von Programmen wie Amarok würde ich angesichts der knappen Ressourcen dringend abraten (abgesehen davon, dass Amarok seit Jahren mit jeder neuen Version fehlerbehafteter zu sein scheint).
Als Betriebssystem würde ich irgendwas schlankes empfehlen, beispielsweise Xubuntu, welches mit XFCE läuft und vergleichsweise sehr wenige Ressourcen benötigt (eine meiner XFCE-Installation verbraucht nach dem Booten knapp 70M RAM).

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (15. Oktober 2011)

Wieviel Erfahrung hast du denn mit Linux.
Wenn du was wirklich sparsames brauchst -> Archlinux
Ist für Anfänger aber nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Eftilon (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

Danke für die infos,

sehr viel erfahrung habe ich jetzt mit Linux nicht, immer schön learning bei doing, jedenfalls habe ich mal einen webserver gebastelt, ist aber schon lange her. Das Xubuntu kenn ich schon, das Archlinux werde ich mir mal anschauen, hab ja zeit 


lg aus München


eftilon


----------



## Jimini (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wieviel Erfahrung hast du denn mit Linux.
> Wenn du was wirklich sparsames brauchst -> Archlinux
> Ist für Anfänger aber nicht empfehlenswert.


 
Oder Gentoo! Oder LFS, wenn man sonst auch eher masochistisch unterwegs ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht unbedingt darauf bauen, dass die Hardware des eee Full-HD-Auflösung packt, aber probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

Also mein Netbook hats geschafft, war zwar etwas träge aber ma konnte damit arbeiten (irgendwie^^) nur bei Filmen in 1080p seh ich schwarz.


----------



## spionkaese (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*



Eftilon schrieb:


> Danke für die infos,
> 
> sehr viel erfahrung habe ich jetzt mit Linux nicht, immer schön learning bei doing, jedenfalls habe ich mal einen webserver gebastelt, ist aber schon lange her. Das Xubuntu kenn ich schon, das Archlinux werde ich mir mal anschauen, hab ja zeit
> 
> ...


Für Archlinux solltest du ne Möglichkeit das Archlinux Wiki nebenbei zu lesen haben.
Da gibts Installationsanleitungen für Einsteiger (also für das eigentliche OS) und diverse Programme.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche schlankes Linux für Media Streaming*

Es kann auch hilfreich sein, arch erst einmal in einer VM einzurichten, eben weil du dann nichts kaputt machen kannst und nebenbei die tuts lesen kannst.


----------

